# Paver Sealing Dunedin Florida



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is for all you haters.:whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Aaron, please don't ban yourself. What did you use for a sealer? My volume is off, what is the longevity of the sealer? I have yet to find an exterior sealer that holds a sheen in this hot and humid southern sun. Looks good btw.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm going to call you up and leave a hatevoicemail.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Interweb cyberfight. Excellent. Mwahhaha...


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> This is for all you haters.:whistling2:
> Paver Sealing Dunedin Florida 727-542-2946 - YouTube


Just showing off....again


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Aaron, please don't ban yourself. What did you use for a sealer? My volume is off, what is the longevity of the sealer? I have yet to find an exterior sealer that holds a sheen in this hot and humid southern sun. Looks good btw.


I use a local manufacturer.Catalina chemicals. 
There is no sealer that I know of that will "last" like a paint job. That's why I recommend that they stay away from high shine.The shine will deteriorate and make the sealer look like it has failed.
We use 1 coat to seal.2 coats for shine. 2 is not necessary except for the wet look.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Can you have a return to service the same day?

Cool gig.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Fot traffic in 2-4 hours.You can drive over it in 24 & park on it in 72.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks nice Aaron. By chance do you guys include Naples / San Marcos in your area?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great Aaron! Just curious, about how many gallons did you go through? My guess is 60 for two coats.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You are correct Sir!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Looks nice Aaron. By chance do you guys include Naples / San Marcos in your area?


Oh no.That is WAY to far south.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, I know.....


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Was roof cleaning & soft washing a huge house Today & put this sample on her stamped concrete. Got the call to schedule cleaning & sealing 13,000 sqft. job before I got home.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Time to hae again...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh...sorry. Should I post the video of the home with the Pirate ship in the pool 
OOPs Too late :whistling2:


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Oh...sorry. Should I post the video of the home with the Pirate ship in the pool
> OOPs Too late :whistling2:


Omg not another one!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

That 1 was just for you Mr. Fresh Coat


----------

